# Action near London Bridge



## Gunz (Jun 3, 2017)

Van plows into crowd on London Bridge...and stabbing at nearby restaurant. Events unfolding now.


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2017)

Yep, I'm watching it myself, early days with shots fired but it's unclear who, police or bad guys.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 3, 2017)

Now it's being call a terrorist attack; manhunt ongoing for 3 suspects.


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2017)

There's another incident close by as well which is unclear. One suspect confirmed dead.


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2017)

Just seen a SOCMED picture of a guy on the ground with what looks like a suicide vest.

Up to seven feared dead and 20 hurt after van ploughs into pedestrians 'before three men with hunting knives jump out and start stabbing people' by London Bridge


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2017)

I would have thought if it was a suicide vest they'd have detonated it well before then. Article makes mention of "metal canisters" on the front of SRBA. Homemade grenades? Hard to tell anything from the pictures or the detail yet, naturally.


----------



## CQB (Jun 3, 2017)

I was wrong on the vest, it was a dummy explosive vest. An official announcement has said the three attackers were shot dead within 8 minutes of the first call. There are so far 6 dead and 20 injured.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2017)

OK. I'm no secret squirrel, never claimed that but from what I can see, is that the U.K. is being reactive, at least what I see on news (and I get it, the news), instead of proactive, which we don't see. At what point does the U.K. cut fence and sort some fuckers out? This may sound naïve and I may be wrong but those people cannot defend themselves, these fucking cowards, as always, prey on unarmed civilians. I don't get it. What am I missing?

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 4, 2017)

Hang on, what do you mean by sort out for a start? 

The UK is always arresting people.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Hang on, what do you mean by sort out for a start?
> 
> The UK is always arresting people.



Sort out as in not letting refugees in, letting their citizens defend themselves, that sort of stuff. Just seems like it is occurring a lot in the UK, sorry if I came off confusing.

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 4, 2017)

A lot of the attacks are done by home grown offenders. I don't want to get into a second amendment debate but suffice to say you really shouldn't put your cultural values on top of theirs.

---

News here is reporting they were fake suicide vests but I've not seen anything to corroborate that.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> A lot of the attacks are done by home grown offenders. I don't want to get into a second amendment debate but suffice to say you really shouldn't put your cultural values on top of theirs.
> 
> ---
> 
> News here is reporting they were fake suicide vests but I've not seen anything to corroborate that.



I agree with what you're saying bro, and agree. Just don't get it. Sorry if it came off weird. And I am reading the same in the vests.

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 4, 2017)

You're all G homie. 

Is that what you Philly types say?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> You're all G homie.
> 
> Is that what you Philly types say?



Yo homie. How'd ya know?

M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 4, 2017)

There was a total of 4 attacks last night.
'Enough is enough,' UK PM says after latest London attacks
'A new trend on the threat we face': Theresa May comments on recent terrorist attacks


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2017)

The Brits were conducting raids in the weeks before the Manchester bombing, so they _have_ been proactive. But you can't be everywhere at once.

PM May now says "Enough is enough..." but other than reviewing/ramping up existing procedure, what exactly does she mean? God forbid she'd take a page from the Trump playbook and declare a "Travel Ban" . Probably too late for that anyway. After decades of liberal immigration policy in Europe and the UK an extensive support network is firmly in place for terrorist operations.

Someday in the distant future, after these goat-eating terrorist cunts have killed thousands more, maybe we'll get smart enough to take the fucking gloves off, stop the kumbiya campfire bullshit and dare to offend a few people by cracking the fuck down.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 4, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The Brits were conducting raids in the weeks before the Manchester bombing, so they _have_ been proactive. But you can't be everywhere at once.
> 
> PM May now says "Enough is enough..." but other than reviewing/ramping up existing procedure, what exactly does she mean? God forbid she'd take a page from the Trump playbook and declare a "Travel Ban" . Probably too late for that anyway. After decades of liberal immigration policy in Europe and the UK an extensive support network is firmly in place for terrorist operations.
> 
> Someday in the distant future, after these goat-eating terrorist cunts have killed thousands more, maybe we'll get smart enough to take the fucking gloves off, stop the kumbiya campfire bullshit and dare to offend a few people by cracking the fuck down.



Exactly...

M.


----------



## H. Harper (Jun 4, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The Brits were conducting raids in the weeks before the Manchester bombing, so they _have_ been proactive. But you can't be everywhere at once.
> 
> PM May now says "Enough is enough..." but other than reviewing/ramping up existing procedure, what exactly does she mean? God forbid she'd take a page from the Trump playbook and declare a "Travel Ban" . Probably too late for that anyway. After decades of liberal immigration policy in Europe and the UK an extensive support network is firmly in place for terrorist operations.
> 
> Someday in the distant future, after these goat-eating terrorist cunts have killed thousands more, maybe we'll get smart enough to take the fucking gloves off, stop the kumbiya campfire bullshit and dare to offend a few people by cracking the fuck down.



Definitely need to crack down. You can't have peace while you're letting people walk over you; sometimes you just have to put down the aggressor, but I don't need to tell anyone on THIS site that. As for a travel ban... I don't think the UK's populace would let something like that slide. And neither should they. I have this crazy theory though, that a country can only fit so many refugees, and that having more than that many will cause problems. Moderation in refugees and immigrants, just like in everything else in life, may be the best path forward.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2017)

We're heading toward 8-billion on this planet. The more people, the more savagery. Laws created in the 18th Century, when the world was much less lethal, may not suffice to control the chaos.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 4, 2017)

Globalization and overpopulation...is it a dangerous cocktail?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 4, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Globalization and overpopulation...is it a dangerous cocktail?



It can be. Too many people in one place from different culture who can't or won't get along, and the criminal element of those cultures can and do add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 4, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> It can be. Too many people in one place from different culture who can't or won't get along, and the criminal element of those cultures can and do add fuel to the fire.



Agree. If we all had basically the same values it would be a different challenge..but still a challenge.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Part of CNN's coverage.  Pretty despicable:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 4, 2017)

e


----------

